# Raspberry PI z IcedTea

## p_d

Cześć

Próbuję zainstalować apache tomcat na gentoo które zrobiłem pod Raspberry PI (ARM). Jedna z zależności dla Tomcat-a to virtual/jdk, następnie virtual/jdk wymaga icedtea (opensource java) której fizycznie nie ma w portage dla architektury ARM. 

Do tej pory radziłem sobie na takiej zasadzie że modyfikowałem ebuild-a do virtual/jdk usuwając zapis o icedtea. 

Podpowiedzcie mi prosze czy jest bardziej elegancki sposób aby np wymusić instalowanie tylko oracle-jdk (które jest dla ARM) a nie takie zabawy?

Dziękuję za wyrozumiałość jeżeli pytam o rzeczy oczywiste.

----------

## SlashBeast

Wciagnelo Ci pierwsza alternatywe.

```
RDEPEND="|| (

        =dev-java/icedtea-bin-7*

        =dev-java/icedtea-7*

        =dev-java/oracle-jdk-bin-1.7.0*

        =dev-java/soylatte-jdk-bin-7*

    )"
```

Mogl bys dac emerge --oneshot oracle-jdk-bin ktore dorzuci oracle-jdk bez wpisu do world file i juz w tym momencie virtual/jdk bedzie spelnione, bez edycji niczego.

----------

## p_d

Co tak de facto daje opcja 

```
--oneshot
```

napisałeś że nie dorzuci do pliku world. To rozumiem. Dlaczego np jeżeli zemerguje przed virtual/jdk pakiet oracle-jdk to nadal chce mi instalować iced-tea?

Z virtual/jre jakaś inna sytuacja jest bo jak próbuję emergować pakiet to nie chce mi ściągać (mam akceptację licencji) oznacza ze plik już jest sciągniety a w /usr/portage/distfiles mam pusto. Zgodnie z przypuszczeniami nie może rozpakować bo nie ma czego rozpakowywać.

----------

## SlashBeast

Z oracle jest tak, ze dostajesz linka, na ktory Ty wchodzisz, tam tez akceptujesz oraclowa licencje i pobierasz plik, ktory masz potem w distfiles wrzucic. Oznaczone jest jako fetch restriction.

Normalnie jak cos dodasz przez emerge to depclean tego nie ruszy, jak dasz oneshot a potem wciagniesz cos co wymaga virtual/jdk to generalnie ten oracle-jdk-bin spelni zaleznosc virtual/jdk, zamiast instalowac inny, pierwszy z brzegu pakiet.

----------

